
Incredible videos of SpaceX's failed landing - saurabh20n
https://www.wired.com/story/spacex-first-failed-ground-landing-ended-in-ocean/
======
tapland
I was really bummed out that they cut the feed from the booster to the live
audience after it started spinning.

